# Urgent - Advice about changing name in Hong Kong



## bob1238 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello, I want to change my name in Hong Kong. I am a permanent resident and due to family and personal reasons that I find quite serious, I would like to change my name without my family members finding out. 

I looked around the internet and found that it required a deed poll. 
I'm asking if that deed poll can be obtained without a lawyer and if someone could tell me the procedures of petitioning the court and the entire process.

Also, I want to ask what kind of other documents you require for this, if such the change of name occurs in your birth certificate too as in the canadian, american name changes and the amount of money required ( I have heard from a range of 500-8000). 
I would like to do this discreetly and not because of legal issues.

Hopefully, I'd like to do this without a solicitator because I don't want people around me to know.
BUT if that is not possible, could someone recommend me to a good law firm that speaks english and that does not charge extravagant fees.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

bob1238 said:


> Hello, I want to change my name in Hong Kong. I am a permanent resident and due to family and personal reasons that I find quite serious, I would like to change my name without my family members finding out.
> 
> I looked around the internet and found that it required a deed poll.
> I'm asking if that deed poll can be obtained without a lawyer and if someone could tell me the procedures of petitioning the court and the entire process.
> ...


Oldham, Ni & Li in central


----------

